# Electric Abs Work out machines



## suryungnim (Feb 3, 2002)

Anyone used these devices sold on the informercials?

If so, then did it work out good.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2002)

Don't waste your money.


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 4, 2002)

diet+excersise=ab machine


----------



## gopro (Feb 4, 2002)

You'll get better ab development from renting a funny movie and laughing alot than from an electronic ab machine Now this guy has a great six pack!


----------



## senopole (Feb 4, 2002)

DON'T DO IT!!!! haha, my friend tried one and got an electric burn for her troubles. If you want awsome abs its gonna take hard work and dedication. Not only will you feel like you earned your abs, but you won't be broke.


----------



## seyone (Feb 4, 2002)

just get sick like I did and cough for a week straight. my abs hurt like never before


----------



## arbntmare (Feb 4, 2002)

haha i like seyone advice


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 5, 2002)

The latest issue of Men's Health says those Ronco Rotisserie Chicken machines are awesome!!!


----------



## Genetic Freak (Feb 5, 2002)

yeah my friend got sn ab tronic! lol it hasn't done shit for him. Plus ya gotta do it like acoiple pf times on your abs to cover the top middle and lower portion of the abs. Yeah IAB I am thinkin about gettin the Showtime Cooker buy that one guy. They sellin it at best buy for like 140! Ya can cook Chicken shrimp, 15 lb turkey, burgers, all that healthy shit.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Genetic Freak *_ Yeah IAB I am thinkin about gettin the Showtime Cooker buy that one guy. They sellin it at best buy for like 140! Ya can cook Chicken shrimp, 15 lb turkey, burgers, all that healthy shit.



They tested like 12 products.  Only a couple of them got the "thumbs up" vote.  The George Foreman grill was another (I have that and love it).


----------



## gopro (Feb 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> They tested like 12 products.  Only a couple of them got the "thumbs up" vote.  The George Foreman grill was another (I have that and love it).



Well this thread turn an interesting turn


----------

